# Vodaphone sim card to nano sim for iphone5s



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Good evening all. 
I am wondering if anyone has experience of going for a normal sim car to nano sim with vodaphone. I got a new phone that doesn't take a normal sim. However I don't want to change my number or sim really. Does anyone know if vodaphone are able/willing to cut down a normal size sim to nano sim size?


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Easy, just go to Vodafone and either they will cut down your normal sim to nano sim size or they will give you a nano sim, cost 35le. They just update your number on the new nano, I did it a couple of weeks ago. They didn't offer to cut mine down but did for my friend who went in a couple of days later.


----------

